# Word catheter code



## traveltheworld7@gmail.com (Mar 13, 2014)

Provider is billing 56420-I/D of Bartholin's gland/cyst and also asking for supply code on Word catheter is there one that exist?

Thank you for any help
Shari H.


----------

